# Hello from SWFL



## Frankie Kropacek (Mar 6, 2018)

I worked my ass off to retire at 55 and Fly fish and smoke cigars.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Where you from?

Midwest or northeast?


----------



## Frankie Kropacek (Mar 6, 2018)

Dawhoo said:


> Where you from?
> 
> Midwest or northeast?


Upper Midwest....


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome to South Michigan or SW FL whichever you want to call it.

Enjoy , what part of the area you plan to fish mostly? What type of fly fishing did you do up north, the fly fishing forum will be a great resource.


----------



## Frankie Kropacek (Mar 6, 2018)

Dawhoo said:


> Welcome to South Michigan or SW FL whichever you want to call it.
> 
> Enjoy , what part of the area you plan to fish mostly? What type of fly fishing did you do up north, the fly fishing forum will be a great resource.


I have caught just about every fresh water fish on a fly including Russian salmon.
We have been here going on two years now and I have just got my wife all set up with new Saltwater gear...Working on my rig now ...thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Though you might be new to the saltwater game, I am sure your experience will translate more than you think . Look forward to hearing your unique perspective to this thing called flyfishing many of us enjoy.


----------



## Frankie Kropacek (Mar 6, 2018)

Dawhoo said:


> Though you might be new to the saltwater game, I am sure your experience will translate more than you think . Look forward to hearing your unique perspective to this thing called flyfishing many of us enjoy.


I'm in the process of learning to tie all over again and also looking for a skiff...So once all this gets a custom to I ll be glad to share all I h as be and know...thanks for reaching out...


----------



## free88 (Apr 18, 2017)

Welcome to SWFL. Please adhere to the rules posted on all the entry/exit corridors. Snowbirds and retirees are not permitted to be on the roads between 6am-10am and 2pm-6pm, M-F. Also, you are not permitted to make any appointments with doctors, dentists, etc., during those same hours. We thank you for actually showing up to jury duty, so the rest of us dont have to. Finally, you must do all your shopping (including grocery shopping) only during hours that would not coincide with the hours working people would normally have to shop. Congrats on retirement!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

free88 said:


> Welcome to SWFL. Please adhere to the rules posted on all the entry/exit corridors. Snowbirds and retirees are not permitted to be on the roads between 6am-10am and 2pm-6pm, M-F. Also, you are not permitted to make any appointments with doctors, dentists, etc., during those same hours. We thank you for actually showing up to jury duty, so the rest of us dont have to. Finally, you must do all your shopping (including grocery shopping) only during hours that would not coincide with the hours working people would normally have to shop. Congrats on retirement!


Much better sign than "Welcome to Lee County", haha!


----------



## Frankie Kropacek (Mar 6, 2018)

free88 said:


> Welcome to SWFL. Please adhere to the rules posted on all the entry/exit corridors. Snowbirds and retirees are not permitted to be on the roads between 6am-10am and 2pm-6pm, M-F. Also, you are not permitted to make any appointments with doctors, dentists, etc., during those same hours. We thank you for actually showing up to jury duty, so the rest of us dont have to. Finally, you must do all your shopping (including grocery shopping) only during hours that would not coincide with the hours working people would normally have to shop. Congrats on retirement!


I'll keep that in mind but since I'm only 56 I feel I'm exempt from those profiles for the time being.....As for the snowbirds omg they need their own lane on the roads the stores and more importantly the restaurant's


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

#SaveTheLocals


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Bob Dylan once said something about these times they are a changing.


----------



## Frankie Kropacek (Mar 6, 2018)

Dawhoo said:


> Bob Dylan once said something about these times they are a changing.


Unfortunately not for the better....


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

free88 said:


> Welcome to SWFL. Please adhere to the rules posted on all the entry/exit corridors. Snowbirds and retirees are not permitted to be on the roads between 6am-10am and 2pm-6pm, M-F. Also, you are not permitted to make any appointments with doctors, dentists, etc., during those same hours. We thank you for actually showing up to jury duty, so the rest of us dont have to. Finally, you must do all your shopping (including grocery shopping) only during hours that would not coincide with the hours working people would normally have to shop. Congrats on retirement!


Why would they be on the road at 6 PM, they have already had dinner and are getting ready for bed?


----------



## Frankie Kropacek (Mar 6, 2018)

Padre said:


> Why would they be on the road at 6 PM, they have already had dinner and are getting ready for bed?


Amen to that


----------

